# hope to live in Spain in September/October



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

I retire from work in September (if not before) my wife can't get her state pension until she is nearly 65 now so that's a bit of a blow to our plans. We hope we can come in September/October if we have enough income.
We own our house outright and we are looking at renting this to rent a home in Spain, in the Velez Malaga region, we will also need to buy a car of some sort, I would like a pickup or Kia Sorrento with Spanish plates if possible. I am also taking my Harley with me, we are thinking about using the ferry over with the car and a trailer for my Harley.
My wife's sister already live in the area I've mentioned so if need be we could stay with them for a while, but I would rather get our own place to rent. 
I keep looking even now at rental properties, we would ideally like a 3 bed villa with a pool so we can have friends staying on occasions, although it's a while off yet and we have to wait and see about our income although once we rent our house I'm sure we will have plenty. I also keep having a look for vehicles to get an idea of cost and things.
If there is anyone who reads this is thinking of either renting property long term or knows about the sort of vehicle for sale that I have mentioned please let me know. I am really hoping we can do this I don't want to stay in expensive miserable UK any longer than I have too but the missus is a bit more nervous about it but she does want to do it, it's the income bit that scares her and the fact that she has a well paid job too. 
Oh well I'll keep dreaming it might come true fingers crossed.lane:


----------



## Bobndebs1959 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi TWH, I am in a similar position to you, and am just gathering as much info as possible., I have been looking at the site below for ideas, I have added the link so you can have a look for yourself.


Spanish property for rent in Spain properties for rent Spain real estate
Hope this helps


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Bob and Debs I'll take a look.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

t.w.h said:


> Thanks Bob and Debs I'll take a look.


:welcome:

I can't say about the property on the link you were given, but a lot of the other info on it is very out of date 


take a peek at the _FAQs & useful info_ thread above - there's a whole section about renting with links to national rental websites


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks xabiachica I'll take a look.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Hope you do get to do what you dream of.

Cannot help you with your questions but can say that we have lived here since 2007 i.e. throughout the recession and would not have missed the experience. 

Since we now have UK tv we get depressed by what we see in the news. 

Having enough income is really the main issue and despite what gets said I would be surprised if your equivalent living expenses would be more here. This however seems to be quite an emotive point but we shop locally, eat Spanish and socialise locally.

By the way you will not be disappointed with the roads for the Harley. We rode our Electra Glide down from England through France to here on the Costa Azahar - what a ride!


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

*Harley questions*

Can you tell me how long can I keep my Harley on UK plates, I'm fairly sure my insurance gives me 3 months cover abroad but I'll have to check that one, I'm with Carole Nash. How much did it cost to change the reg'
How are the Spanish on Harley noise (the mufflers) Mine has had a stage 2, it's a 95 Dyna Lowrider converable with an S&S carb too. There could be more questions but I don'r have time at the moment, hope you can help.

Tom. :tongue1:






neilmac said:


> Hope you do get to do what you dream of.
> 
> Cannot help you with your questions but can say that we have lived here since 2007 i.e. throughout the recession and would not have missed the experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

t.w.h said:


> Can you tell me how long can I keep my Harley on UK plates, I'm fairly sure my insurance gives me 3 months cover abroad but I'll have to check that one, I'm with Carole Nash. How much did it cost to change the reg'
> How are the Spanish on Harley noise (the mufflers) Mine has had a stage 2, it's a 95 Dyna Lowrider converable with an S&S carb too. There could be more questions but I don'r have time at the moment, hope you can help.
> 
> Tom. :tongue1:


Hi Tom,

Its a few years ago now so can't remember cost but we used a company to do the work for us Replatemate and at the time I think we had 6 months to change it over - this may have changed now.

The process was quite complicated because vehicles are supposed to be 'standard' to comply with the changeover to Spanish registration and I've never actually seen a standard Harley! Replatemate took care of the pre registration inspection to obtain the required engineers inspection report.

Mine is also stage 2 and has VERY loud exhausts. The only problem I had was during the original ITV (MOT) when the inspector failed it for having 3 front lights! No amount of persuasion that this was completely standard for a Harley would change his mind.

I borrowed a couple of spanners from the ITV's workshop and removed the 2 spotlamps there and then - and it passed the retest. Crazy but typically Spanish. 









The 'offending' lights....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

t.w.h said:


> Can you tell me how long can I keep my Harley on UK plates, I'm fairly sure my insurance gives me 3 months cover abroad but I'll have to check that one, I'm with Carole Nash. How much did it cost to change the reg'
> How are the Spanish on Harley noise (the mufflers) Mine has had a stage 2, it's a 95 Dyna Lowrider converable with an S&S carb too. There could be more questions but I don'r have time at the moment, hope you can help.
> 
> Tom. :tongue1:


If you tell your insurance company that you are leaving the UK then they will probably invalidate your insurance immediately. That's certainly what happened to us as you are only (normally) allowed 90 days whilst on holiday from the UK.

You should start the matriculation process straight away when you get here, to avoid import registration fees, but certainly within 90 days.

There are so many Harleys in Spain, I dont think you need to worry too much, but this is all checked when you get your first ITV on Matriculation. Sunday is Harley day in the summer


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

My Lowrider has 3 lights at the front so I'll take them off when needed now I know thanks for the heads up.



neilmac said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Its a few years ago now so can't remember cost but we used a company to do the work for us Replatemate and at the time I think we had 6 months to change it over - this may have changed now.
> 
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

neilmac said:


> Mine is also stage 2 and has VERY loud exhausts.


Selfish s*d. 

You're as bad as those quad bike types who have no muffler/silencer and quite apart from being illegal, causes me a lot of pain - my hearing has been damaged by noise. When you are on your bike YOU don't hear it but everybody else you pass has to put up with an unreasonable nuisance. Don't come round here, I and a number of others will have your bike impounded by the Guardia and you'll have a long walk home.


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

I dare not answer your post the way I want too for fear of using unprofessional language. I'm probably not far off your age and I'm glad I'm not a Mis*%$£ old so^$%$£"(*&^d like you seem to be. I have tinnitus in one ear and bad hearing in the other through loud noise over my working life but I don't interfere in other people's activities, although one of the activities that I do enjoy, I wear ear defenders when I go shooting. If you cannot be friendly on a forum like this I suggest you keep off it. Spain is a big country so I dare say we will never cross paths, thank goodness. You started this untastefull theme I'll end it by saying. I hope you Have a happy. life


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Selfish s*d.
> 
> You're as bad as those quad bike types who have no muffler/silencer and quite apart from being illegal, causes me a lot of pain - my hearing has been damaged by noise. When you are on your bike YOU don't hear it but everybody else you pass has to put up with an unreasonable nuisance. Don't come round here, I and a number of others will have your bike impounded by the Guardia and you'll have a long walk home.


A bit OTT baldilocks 

Sorry that you have hearing problems but I do wonder how you get on with your choice of living in Spain - do you have problems with their fiestas and fireworks?

As for the '_Don't come round here_' bit, I'll take that as a tongue in cheek comment .


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

Well put neilmac!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I largely wonder why seemingly, intelligent grown men feel that they have to make such displays of machismo. Surely having a penile extension grafted on would give you the same satisfaction without disturbing the peace of the rest of us.

As for the Spanish fireworks, they are making their religious celebrations in their own country and in their own way, they don't make me jump because I feel the pressure of the sound wave before the noise arrives. The ones with the noisy quad bikes and motorbikes with very loud exhausts are, invariably, incomers who, it would appear, have no other way of satisfying their pathetic need to show some form of (in their minds) superiority of others.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Baldy, theres a bitt of a difference between a baffleless 100 cc noisy crap bike and a nice big Harley roar


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

oohaa to that stravinsky thanks.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Baldy, theres a bitt of a difference between a baffleless 100 cc noisy crap bike and a nice big Harley roar


I have no problem with Harleys that just purr along but the poster said his had VERY LOUD exhausts so it doesn't matter whether it is a crap bike or a Harley, it is the decibels that do!


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I have no problem with Harleys that just purr along but the poster said his had VERY LOUD exhausts so it doesn't matter whether it is a crap bike or a Harley, it is the decibels that do!



Get a life. The Endlane:


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice photo and great Harley too. I can't wait to get mine over to Spain.


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi 
We communicated a while ago about the Harley import stuff. I have been given a name of a gestor, she is called Rosie and is English. Can you remember when you brought your Harley over, I know it was a while ago. I have now fitted LEDs in my tail/stop light and indicators, the spots I fitted have Harley Davidson on the lenses do you think they will pass these, they are the one with the indicators underneath. the mufflers have no stamps on them. What are your thoughts on this? I'll send a couple of photos when I find out how to!




neilmac said:


> Hope you do get to do what you dream of.
> 
> Cannot help you with your questions but can say that we have lived here since 2007 i.e. throughout the recession and would not have missed the experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

*low rider*

Hopefully, I have attached 2 photos?


----------

